# What have you found more helpful - CBT or ACT?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried CBT in the past but it is so hard to make any progress with, especially when you are depressed. It takes so much energy for me to try and rationalise my thoughts like that.. I read The Happiness Trap which really resonated with me, though I need to read it again to refresh my memory and try and practice the techniques


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey there! I study psychology and from what I find, ACT is very helpful. I counsel a client who spoke about having anxious thoughts before socialising. You could tell them to find evidence to support these thoughts, that none of it is based on facts, but it's not always helpful. With ACT I find just reminding yourself that words are just words, everyone experiences these thoughts, it can be helpful especially for people with anxiety. Also, i find sometimes the more we try to rationalise our thoughts, the more we focus on them, the stronger they become, the more overwhelming they become and it kind of makes us feel more anxious/guilty/sad/frustrated. 

An act technique I try to use is repeating anxious thoughts I have in my head over and over again in funny voices. Lots of deep breaths and mindfulness exercises help me too. 

CBT isn't so bad though. One technique I like to do is 'coping talk'. Taking small steps. try and replace the negative thinking with 'yes, i can breathe' 'yes, i can walk inside this room. I can smile'. 'Yes, i can talk to someone. The world will not end if I talk to this person.' 

Not sure if this is helpful or not. I wish you the best! I've been told that the happiness trap is a great book and a great act book too.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

I am currently undergoing cbt and find that it's not helping one bit, I am so used to avoiding people that I find it almost impossible to get over that fear of myself actually initiating conversation for once. I honestly feel its a waste of time because I cant seem to rationalise my thoughts either, as for ACT I am not even sure what that is?


----------



## ChilledMonkeyBrains (Feb 4, 2013)

ACT (acceptance and commitment therapy) is more helpful for me. CBT feels more like school homework with sheets and writing and bla di bla, whereas ACT is more a shift in mindset that you can do anywhere. Both are still challenging though, and I think different types of people would find one more effective than the other.


----------



## Sapphires (Jul 31, 2016)

CBT. I had a lot of thought processes that I had to "rewire". I found it to be one of the most difficult things I've had to go through but I'm glad that I did. Although I still have my condition, my thought processes are nowhere near as bad as they used to be, thus me being able to figure out things has become easier. I guess CBT was just the right fit for me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Both are very helpful but require different mindsets. I believe someone who is severely depressed may benefit more from ACT first. Then if they want to, try CBT next. Because participation and effort is a must in CBT, it will be very difficult for a depressed person with minimum motivation to stick with the program while ACT is just a process that gradually helps you change your views on your condition with more realistic approaches. I've never tried ACT, but before I could successfully get the hang of CBT, I really needed to accept my illness, cope with it the best I could, and realize that all of those success stories of people overcoming their illnesses within three years is absolute bs for most cases. Realistically, it's going to take at least twice that time to recover 50% and that's okay. The doctors that claim that your chances of obtaining a speedy recovery don't know what they're talking about because most of them don't have firsthand experience of what living with SA/depression is like.

So I say give ACT a try. It sounds like an excellent program in comparison to CBT. Best of luck to you OP.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have very little hope in therapy . I do not like talking to a therapist about how sad my life is . It is depressing and very stressful for me and it just makes me feel worse . Hopefully medications may help me someday but that is very much doubtful for me also .


----------

